# Large Paper Wall-E Model



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just loaded photos of the very large Wall-E foamboard model I built for my son's 5th birthday party in my album (did not know how to link to here) and was too big to upload directly here.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice going Irocer. I'll bet your son loved it, heck I DO !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Great build! The only plans I've seen are for a small paper model. What did you use?


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Very nice. I would also like to know which download you used. 

I'm glad to see that others have discovered the fun of paper modeling. It works out well for me....if you mess up a part (which happens to me more than I'd like to admit) then just print a new one!

BTW, your Ray Keim Haunted Mansion is really nice as well.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Guys! I am not sure which model I based this on. I think you can link to it from the New Disney Experience website. It was scaled up from the little paper model that I had doubled from its download size. I did make some changes as I found more Wall-E info. It is not 100% correct to the "real" thing, but it was close enough. 

I like the paper stuff. There are many interesting things to do in paper that cannot be had in plastic.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That looks awesome!

Wayne


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's pretty darned cool! Great work! Do you have a link to the paper model? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> That's pretty darned cool! Great work! Do you have a link to the paper model? I can't seem to find it.


I built one this weekend for my daughter (she's recovering from an appendectomy). It made her day!

http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/2008/07/disneys-official-wall-e-papercraft.html


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The one I used as a basis was the original one on the Papercraft site. It has been since replaced with the "offical" one veedubb has linked to. This new one is graphically much better but it is much more simple than their first one. I am going to check to see if I saved the old one in case anybody wants it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Irocer!

BTW - If anyone's interested, I have scanned copies of the cardboard Wall-E that's displayed in theaters. Haven't had a chance to build it yet, but it looks more intricate than the other paper models. Just PM me.

Rob


----------



## David Lanteigne (Apr 26, 2002)

Various incarnations of Wall-E

http://www.dpileggispicks.com/

This one you have to register on the site to download:
http://paper-replika.com/

http://kspudw.deviantart.com/art/Paper-WALL-E-90790993

I think there's another floating around that came to Disney credit card holders as a simple PDF; it's been widely disseminated.

If there are any others, I'd like to know.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The small paper model I built my large one from is the Gary Pilsworth one in the first link that David has listed. Keep in mind that I did change a few things as I was working with a much larger size.


----------

